# Whats your favorite sword?



## Turin (Feb 12, 2003)

Out of all the swords you've ever seen which one is your favorite? Tell why.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 12, 2003)

I like Anduril, with a close 2nd by Sting.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 12, 2003)

Orcrist or Glamdring


----------



## Turin (Feb 12, 2003)

Mine's Gurthang, It's black, who could turn down a black sword? Next would be Orcrist I don't know why maybe it's because theres not any pics of it(that I know of) so I just imagine it how I want it.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 12, 2003)

There have been many threads like this. Therefore, it might be a good idea to merge this one to one of the others:

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4287

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8440


----------



## Turin (Feb 12, 2003)

What do you mean?


----------



## redline2200 (Feb 12, 2003)

I would say Gurthang, because he can talk.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 13, 2003)

Dang it, you beat me to it! 
Yay for the Mormegil!

(Um, but as this thread is in the LotR book section, I'd have to say Aranrúth, just to get some variety going )


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Feb 13, 2003)

I would have to say that my favorite sword is either Andúril or the Sting.


----------



## Turin (Feb 13, 2003)

Who's sword is Aranrúth?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 13, 2003)

It's the sword of King Elu Thingol of Doriath


----------



## Huan (Feb 21, 2003)

Aranruth, Thingol's blade


----------



## Link (Feb 21, 2003)

Ringil, Fingolfin's blade................


Orcrist comes in second.........


----------



## Aragorn21 (Feb 22, 2003)

As I am a big Aragorn fan I'd say Anduril. Next would be Glamdring. (I think thats how I spell them)


----------



## Legolas254 (Feb 22, 2003)

Anduril, Flame of the West!!!!!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 23, 2003)

I would always say Frodo and Bilbo's sword, Sting!!!   
~Poppy


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 23, 2003)

This wouldve made a perfect poll... and since Ringild is Silmarillion,i dont think it wouldve counted... but oh well... 
If any Moderator wants to fix this... these could be the options for a poll:

Glamdring
Orchist
Anduril
Aiglos (spear, but hey...)
Sting
Barrow-Blade
Araruth
Herugrim
Gurthwine
Other


I'd have to go with Orchist myself...


----------



## redline2200 (Feb 23, 2003)

I would definitely say Gurthang, the sword of Turin. That sword just seemed to have accomplished so much, considering Turin was feared for it. I also like it because it can talk


----------



## MacAddict (Feb 23, 2003)

Masamune, Auron's Legendary Weapon  .



~MacAddict

Note: From Final Fantasy X


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 23, 2003)

> I'd have to go with Orchist myself...



Aren't Orchists the flowers that grew on Thorin's grave? You know, because he was buried with Orcrist...


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 24, 2003)

I choose Anduril because I am really into the "sword that was reforged" angle, and because Narsil cut the ring from Sauron's finger.


----------



## Turin (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah I meant to post a poll but it got messed up. I like Gurthang cause its so different and cool its black with glowing edges thats pretty cool!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm judging from the movies, but I loved the Orc swords, both the machete (which is called a scimitar in the books) and the longer blade with a T shaped pick at the end. They look like something that a crude and savage race would devise for the sole purpose of hacking an enemy. In the Hobbit it says something to the effect that Goblins could create nothing beautiful, but could make many cruel and clever things. No elvish writing, no ornate hilt or pommel, no polish, just a utilitarian devise. LOVELY!


----------



## Burb (Feb 24, 2003)

my fav would have to be sting because of the "glowing blue when orcs are near" factor.


----------



## Theoden_king (Feb 25, 2003)

I would have to say Guthwine, Eomer's sword.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Feb 25, 2003)

I think that Guthang was overall the coolest sword, but its not really LotR... so I guess I'd have to choose Glamdring. BTW wasn't Glamdring supposed to glow like Sting?


----------



## Bombadillo (Feb 25, 2003)

yes it was... in my opinion its one of the big mistakes in the movie, but it would be hard to explain...
but I like gurthang also very much.. 
My favourite sword, ehm... i also have to say gurthang


----------



## Turin (Feb 26, 2003)

Ahh finally someone who agrees with me. I think in TTT movie in the begining it showed Gandalf fighting the balrog and Glamdring was glowing white.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 26, 2003)

My favorite sword is probably Elendil's blade Narsil. (for some reason that I really can't explain I just like the sword better as Narsil than Anduril. Just one of my numerous Tolkien related idiosyncracies, I suppose)


----------



## Turin (Feb 28, 2003)

I go for mostly elven swords I think there alot better than any human blade.


----------



## Elf Goddess (Feb 28, 2003)

Legolas's twin swords.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 28, 2003)

I think he has those only in the films... in the book he has only one long knife. My fav swords would be Gurthang and Andúril (I like it better as Andúril, instead of Narsil).


----------



## Jesse (Feb 28, 2003)

I liked Gandalf's sword the best. It's sad that he never used it that often...


----------



## Gil-Galad (Feb 28, 2003)

My favourite sword is Gurthang"Iron of Death",or also Anglachel,or Mormegil"The Black Sword".That is the sword that killed more than all other weapons.That is the sword that killed his owners.That is the only one sword who can talk


----------



## Elf-Archer755 (Feb 28, 2003)

I'd have to say Anduril and Glamdring!!


----------



## Valawen (Mar 1, 2003)

I like Anduril. There's a lot of history behind this sword and it seems fitting that the Narsil, which cut the ring from Sauron's hand, is still used in some way to bring Sauron down again.


----------



## Valawen (Mar 1, 2003)

I like Anduril. There's a lot of history behind this sword and it seems fitting that the Narsil, which cut the ring from Sauron's hand, is still used in some way to bring Sauron down again.


----------



## HelplessModAddi (Mar 1, 2003)

There is no besting Mormegil, the sword that is destined to slay the mightiest of all the dwellers in Ea. And talking swords are cool.


----------



## Turin (Mar 3, 2003)

Who's sword is Mormegil?


----------



## Link (Mar 3, 2003)

GO GO FINGOLFIN GO!!!!!!!!


http://www.nightrunner.com/cgi-bin/show_image.py?id=1923&pn=0

Let's kick a little Ainu ass Ringil...............


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 6, 2003)

Ringil hands down.

What other sword actually did damage to Morgoth the Dark Lord himself?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turin56 _
> *Who's sword is Mormegil? *


It's Turin's sword,but before that it was his best friend Beleg's sword.
Let me give you advice,read The Silmarillion and you will find things you have not imagined.


----------



## Turin (Mar 8, 2003)

I haven't been able to get my hands on the sil. I thought Gurthang was Turin's sword.


----------



## Turin (Mar 31, 2003)

Whatever happened to Gurthang. Did they burry it with Turin?


----------



## Feanorian (Mar 31, 2003)

Turin was never burried, there was a hill near the place of his death, as well as his sister but his body was lost when he himself cast himself into the river.


----------



## Aiwendil2 (Mar 31, 2003)

"Mormegil" was not the name of Turin's sword; it was a name given to Turin because of his sword.

Turin's sword "Gurthang" broke when Turin slew himself upon it.

Turin was indeed buried, in a high mound with a great stone (called the Talbor) set upon it. It was Nienor that cast herself into the water.

As for my favorite sword - it's difficult to choose between Gurthang and Glamdring. Gurthang has the advantage of being an integral part of my favorite story and the greatest tragedy ever written (in my humble opinion), but for some reason I'm quite fond of Glamdring also. I kind of wish we saw Turgon use it in FoG (maybe if the later Tuor had ever been finished we would have).


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 31, 2003)

Glamdring!

Or possibly Anglachel... but thats not LOTR...


----------



## Beleg (Apr 1, 2003)

Gurthang. A tragic ornamant of a tragic tale.


----------



## Elendil01 (Apr 1, 2003)

These r my favorites
1.Anduril, Flame of the West
2. Glamdring
3.Sting
4.Legolas' knife(s)
5. Westernesse Dagger


----------



## Turin (Apr 1, 2003)

Whats the Westernesse Dagger?


----------



## Elendil01 (Apr 5, 2003)

turin56: Whats the Westernesse Dagger?

It's those dagger that the hobbits take from the Barrow's mound after Bombadil banished the Barrow-White. Frodo's was destroyed at the river Bruinins ford. Sam's was taken to 
Barad-Dur by Shagrat. Merry used his to destroy the WItch-King. Pippin used his to kill an Olog-hai or a troll, I don't know which one.


----------



## Zale (Apr 5, 2003)

Ringil - because it cut Morgoth.


----------



## Turin (Apr 8, 2003)

Oh ok.


----------



## Thindraug_2 (Apr 9, 2003)

I like legolas twin hunting swords and Sting


----------



## Rain-King (Apr 9, 2003)

Ringil has to be the one. "Glistened like ice"
It wounded Morgoth 7 times and the cut of his foot.

Sorry but aren't Legolas' "twin hunting swords" an Orlando Bloom Legolas thing. He only ever wielded bow or a single dagger as far as I remember in LOTR.

On the subject of the films, you've got to love Sam's cooking pans in Moria!


----------



## Thindraug_2 (Apr 9, 2003)

There carryed next to his bow you can see them in some pics. and if you go to some site they show all his weapons.


----------



## Turin (Apr 9, 2003)

In the book he only carries a dagger and a bow, the twin swords were just a movie thing. Hey could you give me the links to those sites you were talking about?


----------



## Thindraug_2 (Apr 9, 2003)

Sure i have to find them it's on my back round thats at thelordoftherings.com


----------



## Hana (Apr 10, 2003)

*Glamdring*

Glamdring has to be my fav. Glamdring all the wayyyy ^_^


----------



## cullhach (Apr 19, 2003)

Gurthang, For the anglhachel rules. My only problem with it is that it broke when Turin slew Glaarung


----------



## Aglarthalion (Apr 20, 2003)

Orcrist.


----------



## Turin (May 8, 2003)

There is little or no discription of Orchrist in any of the books (that I know of).


----------



## BranMuffin (May 15, 2003)

*Out of LOTR sorry.*

Would have to be Sephiroth's sword from Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## Turin (May 26, 2003)

The sword doesn't have to be related to LoTR just say which one you like the best.


----------



## Turin (May 30, 2003)

Does anyone have any pictures of Orchrist?


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 5, 2003)

GO GURTHANG!!! "Yes, I will drink thy blood gladly..." How cool is that?!?!?!

Sting, Glamdring, and Orcrist are also awesome.


----------



## Veramir (Jun 22, 2003)

I haven't finnished the Sil yet so i'm not sure what other swords i am yet to come across but up to now my favourite one has to be Sting. I just like the idea of it glowing blue when Orcs are near... it has that whole fairy-tale-magical thing going on i guess!
~V~


----------



## Captain (Jun 22, 2003)

Gurthang and Glamdring.


----------



## ely (Jul 2, 2003)

I like Anduril, Flame of the West, because it was first broken and then re-made and I really liked that poem about it....


But I also like any sword the glows. I like glowing swords!  Especially when they glow in blue, my favourite colour


----------



## cardanas (Jul 4, 2003)

sting is my favorite by far


----------



## BranMuffin (Jul 17, 2003)

I bought a sword about a month ago at a gun show. It is very nice. The blade is shaped like sting. The butt has a skull with horns on it. I'm trying to get Mac to post a pic of it but he hasn't yet.


----------



## MacAddict (Jul 17, 2003)

Here is me holding it.

~MacAddict


----------



## MacAddict (Jul 17, 2003)

And here is a long ways view. Happy now Muffin? 

~MacAddict


----------



## BranMuffin (Jul 17, 2003)

Yes, actually. Maybe you should have taken all that stuff off for the pic.....oh well.


----------



## Turin (Jul 17, 2003)

Thats sweet! I have a couple sword but there not really detailed.


----------



## myprecious34 (Jul 17, 2003)

I'd say my favorite sword is Anduril. Speaking of Anduril, I'm kind of confused by it. I know it is Narsil reforged but is it exactly like Narsil? If not then what are the differences?


----------



## Turin (Jul 19, 2003)

I don't know but I'm sure the elves made some modifications to it while they were reforging it.


----------



## Turin (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow this thread is dead, hey that rymes, anyway as soon as I get a good pic of some of my swords I'll post it here.


----------



## Turin (Aug 19, 2003)

Aw come on people post on this thread so it won't be deleted.


----------



## BranMuffin (Aug 19, 2003)

Why don't you post a pic of your sword, Turin?


----------



## MacAddict (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Turin _
> *Aw come on people post on this thread so it won't be deleted. *


 Don't worry Turin threads only get deleted if no one posts in them for long, long time, like 6+ months. Popular or not this thread isn't going anywhere anytime soon.


~MacAddict


----------



## Turin (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BranMuffin _
> *Why don't you post a pic of your sword, Turin? *



Cause I don't have a digital camra, hopefully I'll get over to Macs house this 
Friday and maybe bring one of my swords.


----------



## MacAddict (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Turin _
> *Cause I don't have a digital camra, hopefully I'll get over to Macs house this
> Friday and maybe bring one of my swords. *


 Yes! You are coming over friday which means there will be pics of your sword here and pics of your face in the FotoAlbum! Muahahahah!.... Ok I just needed to say that 


~MacAddict


----------



## MacAddict (Aug 30, 2003)

And here are the much awaited pics of Turin and his swords.

~MacAddict


----------



## MacAddict (Aug 30, 2003)

The other and last pics of Turin's swords.


~MacAddict


----------



## Turin (Aug 30, 2003)

Thats a horrible pic, those aren't all my swords, I've got four others those are just my favorite, the black one I made, you can tell by its crude design.


----------



## Roilya (Sep 2, 2003)

my favs were anduril and glamdring, but i think the bow of the galadriel beats them all though.


----------



## Turin (Sep 5, 2003)

I think there going to get the elven swords used in the battle of helms deep.


----------



## flame (Sep 7, 2003)

i like the swords the elves use in the film.


----------



## Turin (Sep 8, 2003)

Yeah, I was saying that I think Armsofvalour.com is going to get those swords sometime in the begining of 2004.


----------



## Gilgallad II (Sep 20, 2003)

My favorite swords are 

1st Glamdring

2nd Anduril 

3rd Orcrist


----------



## Éomond (Sep 20, 2003)

Hmm, well, I like Herugrim (King Theoden's sword) and well, um, I like, Glamdring too. That's all I can think of.


----------



## Turin (Sep 21, 2003)

I don't like Theoden's sword in the movie that much, the hilt looks like a heart.


----------



## flame (Sep 23, 2003)

well look closer, its two horse heads but together,


----------



## Turin (Sep 23, 2003)

I know but it does look like a pansy sword, Heart power! Just kidding.


----------



## Éomond (Sep 23, 2003)

Well, still, if it looked like a pansy sword in the movie, I did like the name and what it kinda did and represented in the book. I thought it looked cool in the movie!


----------



## Turin (Sep 23, 2003)

I still wouln't mind having it if someone gave it to me, but then again I wouldn't mind having alot of things if they were given to me.


----------



## Turin (Sep 26, 2003)

Heres something that might interest some of you, http://armsofvalour.com/miva/mercha...Code=AOVL&Product_Code=E-004&Category_Code=LR , its not the real thing of course but its pretty close and plus they're battle ready. I definately wouldn't mind having these. And heres the real thing thats not battle ready, http://armsofvalour.com/miva/mercha...ode=AOVL&Product_Code=UC1372&Category_Code=LR . And then theres this, http://armsofvalour.com/miva/mercha...ode=AOVL&Product_Code=UC1371&Category_Code=LR , and lastly this, http://armsofvalour.com/miva/mercha...de=AOVL&Product_Code=UC1309&Category_Code=LR. If you decide to buy one don't forget who showed them to you.


----------



## Éomond (Sep 26, 2003)

haHAA!!!

Well, I found it on the one website you posted Turin. If I could ever, ever, ever come up with $215, it would be 2nd on my list to get.

http://armsofvalour.com/miva/mercha...ode=AOVL&Product_Code=UC1370&Category_Code=LR


----------



## Turin (Oct 8, 2003)

Heres a sword that I want to get, just to add to my ninja sword collection.


----------



## flame (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.ffonline.com/media/index.php?lookup=artwork:ff10:equip_tidus.jpg

thease would be cool if they were real.


----------



## FIRELILY (Oct 10, 2003)

Anduril! Good lineage, awesome accomplishments, shines like white fire-what more could you ask for?


----------



## Turin (Oct 10, 2003)

What more could I ask for? Well I could ask for Gurthang.


----------



## FIRELILY (Oct 10, 2003)

Though black with glowing edges does sound cool, I'll pass on the talking sword. Could you imagine if, after so many years, the sword got jaded and critical?


----------



## Kelonus (Oct 10, 2003)

Sting and Anduril are great swords. What weapon was it that Legolas had two of? I like them, though I know there not swords.


----------



## Turin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey Kelonus check some of the links back there I posted one of Legolas' daggers, they're not in the books, only in the movie.


----------



## Kelonus (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanx. I'll try and find your posts.


----------



## Turin (Oct 10, 2003)

It's probably not that hard to find, its the one with a bunch of links in it.


----------



## Kelonus (Oct 10, 2003)

Your right. I found it easily


----------



## Turin (Oct 11, 2003)

Nice eh? They say they're going to get the elven swords used in the battle of helm's deep sometime in early 2004 and I want to order one for Christmass.


----------



## Kahmûl (Oct 12, 2003)

My favourite sword would have to be Gurthang.


----------



## Persephone (Oct 30, 2003)

Anduril, what else?


----------



## Turin (Oct 30, 2003)

I'd like to see Túrin with Gurthang vs Aragorn with Anduril. That would be sweet.


----------



## elf_queen (Nov 17, 2003)

My favorite's definately Gurthag.


----------



## Turin (Nov 17, 2003)

Good choice, do you have an explanation why? Whenever you say your favorite sword tell why please.


----------



## jimmyboy (Dec 9, 2003)

My favorite sword of all-time is probably Mace Windu's purple light saber. OK, it's not a Middle-earth sword, but neither do I see it being out of place.

Why a lightsaber? Well, why not. It's certainly an impressive sword and would instill fear and dread in the foes of its wielder. And as we've seen by the SW movies, in the hands of a capable user it's an awesome weapon. Plus, it's easily hidden and can cut through anything.


----------



## redline2200 (Dec 9, 2003)

Yeah, but can lightsabers speakwith words????? That's what I thought! haha, just-kidding, but seeing how this is the Tolkien forum, i just felt the need to stand up for a sword in middle-earth.


----------



## Turin (Dec 10, 2003)

I guess you're talking about Gurthang right? If they ever made a movie of Narn I hin Hurin, that would be awsome, they'd probably have to start selling Gurthang then, that would be so sweet!


----------



## arisen pheonix (Dec 10, 2003)

my fave sword is stormbringer......how many blades are sentinent?......and mournblade....but stormbringers got attitude so its better


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 13, 2003)

Anglachel and later Gurthang

It was black and it's edges shone. It could talk. It was made by meteor iron(how cool is that?) Named Anglachel nad wielded by Beleg Curthalion, one of my fave characters. thwn Beleg was killed by it.
Reforged and renamed Gurthang. Now it's edges glow with fire. Wielded by Turin. whom I like even more than Beleg.He kills a Dragon with it and then himself.
How could anything possibly be cooler? 

"Hail Gurthang! No lord or loyalty dost thou know, save the hand that wieldeth thee. From no blood wilt thou shrink." -Turin


"And from the blade rang a cold voice in answer: 'Yea, I will drink thy blood gladly, that so I may forget the blood of Beleg my master and the blood of Brandir slain unjustly. I will slay thee swiftly.' " -Gurthang


----------



## KellGreenleaf (Dec 14, 2003)

I dont really like any of the swords. But I do love bows . I like Legolas' bow.


----------



## Turin (Jan 13, 2004)

Are you talking about his bow from the movie or from the book? There wasn't really any pictures in the book.


----------



## flame (Feb 18, 2004)

of mice and men...

very short book, it is.


----------



## Saermegil (Feb 18, 2004)

Dissapointingly so,flame.

But waht is the connexion to this thread?


----------



## Turin (Feb 18, 2004)

I guess he accedently replied to this thread while meaning to reply to another , I've done it before.


----------



## Turin (May 21, 2004)

I guess it's about time for me to revive this thread. My friend has sting with the sheath, he left it over at my house and its hanging up on the wall now. Of course its not the official licensed one, its a crappy flea market version .


----------



## Saermegil (May 21, 2004)

The Bride's sword from Kill Bill was pretty amazing.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (May 22, 2004)

Actually, a good cast-iron frying pan makes a grand weapon. Furthermore, it has the benefit of being useful in frying eggs and such when one is not wielding it against one's enemies!


----------



## Dark_Glamdring (May 22, 2004)

It´s obvious I like swords  
Anglachel and later Gurthang  
Anduril


----------



## Turin (May 23, 2004)

Saermegil said:


> The Bride's sword from Kill Bill was pretty amazing.



Yeah, I really wanted to see both of those movies but I haven't had a chance to yet. 

And Mrs M, I think I'll stick to swords .


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (May 23, 2004)

Turin said:


> And Mrs M, I think I'll stick to swords .



Well, in a pinch they can be used to slice bread!


----------



## Garwen (May 27, 2004)

*Favorite Sword*

Glamdring, because it had come from Gondolin. And if I am not mistaken it had belonged to Turgon. And I think it is great that Gandalf found it.


----------



## Turin (May 31, 2004)

Garwen said:


> Glamdring, because it had come from Gondolin. And if I am not mistaken it had belonged to Turgon. And I think it is great that Gandalf found it.



Yeah, that has always been one of my favorites because of its history. The sword of Turgon, taken during the fall of Gondolin, found by Gandalf in a troll cave .


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 10, 2004)

My favorite sword is Anguriel. It came from iron from heaven, had a twin blade (Anglachel, who talked). Even though it's complete lore is still hidden from me. Can anyone say where I can find out more of the lore/history about this sword?!? Anguriel?!?  I'd be much abliged.


----------



## speedyturtle817 (Jun 29, 2004)

sting and anduril


----------



## Eternity (Jun 30, 2004)

Sting and Glamdring. Yes, the history of Glamdring makes it so interesting...


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jun 30, 2004)

Still Sting, no need to explain why.


----------

